# Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

if you have a kenetics turbo kit, and have dyno'd your car, post your numbers and what psi your at. intercooled or not and what exhaust. if your numbers are low, post em too, and your suspicion to wht their so low.










_Modified by 619 at 12:22 PM 10-23-2005_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*

reAd the last 15-20 pages of the Kintic turbo post on the 2.8tech forum theres quite a few in there..


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (Vdubsolo)*

I think it's a good thread to group are the actual dynos with the kit .... going through the other 20 or 60 pages isn't that fun


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (VR6rocks)*

It sure isnt..but going thru 20 sure beats 60..plus there are sevral post of the dyno charts...Im just tellin u where to find em..


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (Vdubsolo)*

the point of this thread was to post just duno numbers without other random disscusion on the kit. im sure dyno numbers can be found with some digging around, but i thought it'd be cool for poeple researching to have a thread just comparing various whp number with what psi poeple are runnung, thats all. is that such a dumb idea?


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*

No not really..I just figured you would have more dyno sheets to see if u checked out that other thread, because thats where they are..Instead of waighting for people to post them up on this thread..I was just tryn to help you..


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (Vdubsolo)*

***none of these are my dyno runs. these are all from the Kinetic thread in the 2.8l tech forum. Pages 55-66 were scanned for dyno charts. i only posted the users that had actual charts posted as proof, not just what they thought they had.***
User is *crazykidbig58*
























--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
User is *t101*
with a 2.25 SS CAT back with OEM cat in place
UR pulleys
UR Flywheel
New chains, guides and tentioners.
Kinetics Stage 1, 6lb spring no IC
217 HP @ 5750
212.4 Torque @ 4750
Same day another local pulled 228 HP and 219 Torque with a 9 lb spring and FMIC on the same Kinetics Kit.








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
User is *Pimpalicious316*
something is definetly wrong with my car. i will scan the dyno sheet in a little bit, but i hit 197whp/232wtq with FMIC, 9psi, no cat, 3" exhaust (single muffler).


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*

lousy numbers


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*

its in my sig but if you can't read that....
in plain view
243whp
243 wtq
9lb spring
rainy day 90-some degree's out
factory exhaust
and pig rich (10.0:1)from 2500rpms-6800


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (VR SEX)*

Talk to Sethswa. He's got some better numbers.


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (Jettin2ClassVR6)*

i have the kinetic kit but only using part of the kit. i am not using the chip, injectors, or MAF.
so take this dyno how you want to........
347whp
367 ft/lbs
14 psi
no I/C
alcohol injection


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (VR SEX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR SEX* »_its in my sig but if you can't read that....
in plain view
243whp
243 wtq
9lb spring
rainy day 90-some degree's out
*factory exhaust*
and pig rich (10.0:1)from 2500rpms-6800

how factory? totally stock?


----------



## VR SEX (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*

stock cat, resonator, (middle muffler removed) stock back box
its just suitcase removed exhaust
motor mods are as follows
mk4 12v 30k miles deconverted to 93 spec distributor style
10lb flywheel


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (VR SEX)*

your running 14lbs on a non-ic... are you crazy?

I dyno'd on saturday
Well I put down 247whp @ 8psi of boost... so that is about 291hp at the crank. not bad for non-intercooled or anything like that. Now it is time for Short runner, 3" down-pipe, and my IC up the boost to at least 15-16psi and throw down some good numbers!


----------



## homeless (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_your running 14lbs on a non-ic... are you crazy?


alcohol injection. i don't need an intercooler


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (homeless)*

if i can get my car back together before winter really hits i'm heading straight up to the dyno.
pretty much everything is upgraded, but the exhaust manifold, downpipe and turbo are still from the kit. 
i'm getting the boost up to about 17-18 psi.
i hope to get around 340-350 whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .... hopefully


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (mk2driver)*

Damn what rims are those they look bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sorry OT


----------



## Mattro (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (Rado.16vT)*

so all the numbers are there ?
i'm sure there's more


----------



## .:VRT:. (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (mk2driver)*


_Quote »_your running 14lbs on a non-ic... are you crazy?


_Quote »_alcohol injection


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (.:VRT:.)*

not a vrt but a vrsc c2 sc kit here is my dyno not bad for a sc car










_Modified by spooln6 at 10:03 PM 11-16-2005_


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (spooln6)*

yea those are nice numbers for a Sc'd obd1, and the route ive decided to take since creating this thread. your @12psi on a stock motor right?


----------



## roadrunner937 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*

So what would someone's car do with 250 whp and 228 wtq do at the track?? How about 380 whp and 340 wtq??


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (roadrunner937)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadrunner937* »_So what would someone's car do with 250 whp and 228 wtq do at the track?? How about 380 whp and 340 wtq??









who cares.


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_yea those are nice numbers for a Sc'd obd1, and the route ive decided to take since creating this thread. your @12psi on a stock motor right?

hey man whata up i am pushing about 11 psi now. yes all stock nothing done to the motor not a head gasket or nothing just a bolt on not bad for a bolt on so i think. I know my car is no rocket but i like whqt c2 did for me i like it. I do konw that the big numbers come from turbo cars. But i like my little sc car. I am going to do more stuff next march. I would love to be over 300 whp but i am now sure that i can do this with a sc 2.8 we will see thanks (619)


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*

i can't remember what exhaust running?


----------



## spooln6 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*

i have the tt 2.5 ss on mine


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*

lets bring this back...


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *619* »_lets bring this back... 

indeed, i am waiting for my stage one kit right now, and have a baseline dyno of 175.5 hp and 163.6 tq on my 1992 corrado SLC, that is with a TT 2.25 with a borla, and a CAI. i have a feeling the car has chip, but i haven't taken the ECU out yet. 
















i like seeing how everyone is doing with the kit. i am planning on staying non intercooled for a little bit, and want to see hard #'s for about 8-9 PSI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jusanotherredcoupe (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (mikemcnair)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikemcnair* »_ i have a feeling the car has chip, but i haven't taken the ECU out yet.

where's your redline?


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

in my sig is 4.5 psi on a mk4, 100% stock exhaust, 90+ degree day, autotech 262s. af was fine, maybe a smidge rich


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (Soupuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Soupuh* »_in my sig is 4.5 psi on a mk4, 100% stock exhaust, 90+ degree day, autotech 262s. af was fine, maybe a smidge rich

Remember the c2 stage 1 fuel kit is good for 10 psi "no problem" per their instructions. Turn that mutha up!


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (jusanotherredcoupe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jusanotherredcoupe* »_
where's your redline?


(puts flame suit on) 
i don't know, i don't rev it that high.


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (mikemcnair)*

280Whp
270Wtq 
10psi


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: Kenetics turbo'd vr6's, post your dyno numbers, good or bad (-:VW*

215 whp / wtq @ 7 psi. I have 2.5 dp, test pipe, and catback exhaust. The car runs great just the "numbers" from that dyno are low as crap.
92 degrees outside with %3000 humidity










_Modified by VR6OOM at 12:29 AM 7-15-2006_


----------



## .dented vento (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6OOM* »_
Remember the c2 stage 1 fuel kit is good for 10 psi "no problem" per their instructions. Turn that mutha up!

likewise


----------

